# Modifying Gaggia MD85



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

So I was hoping to do this:

http://up.picr.de/6197881slb.jpg

But I have no idea where to get the metal funnel thing from. Any ideas?

Also would like a lens cover thing to replace the hopper and puff retained grounds out. Is it just a case of measuring and then ebaying?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Try a catering equipment supplier?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks like a jam funnel, try ebay, amazon or somewhere like Nisbets


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Thing is they don't give detailed measurements. I'll need to measure and then go to real shop.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

do you have a photo looking at it from above??


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Of mine or the modified one?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/gaggia-md85-neue-85er-mahlscheiben.47785/


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The modded one


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

That link is all I have. Doesn't look like a funnel i've seen before but I'm no funnel expert. May pay a visit to a couple of places tomorrow to have a look.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you not ask the fella who posted on that forum?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

It's an archived post on a german forum! So even if I spoke german the place he got it may be somewhat inaccessible to me. I think carrying measuring tape with me and checking hardware and food shops is best option. Was hoping someone knew a friendly supplier.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

oracleoftruth

do you still have the md85 ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would appear this may be the same funnel as Dylan has just got his hands on?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17913-Mazzer-SJ-doserless-mod


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

post stuck waiting for a mod.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> post stuck waiting for a mod.....


I was eating my tea ...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Was it nice??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Was it nice??


Yes chilli - ground beef , smoked chicken , three types of bean ....nom


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes chilli - ground beef , smoked chicken , three types of bean ....nom


Send me the recipe, i love a good chilli and that one sounds awesome!


----------

